# Anxiety ALL day long and BLANK mind



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

How is this even possible? If this is suppose to be some kind of coping mechanism, should I still be feeling so much anxiety? Where is it coming from? I can't relax at all! I can't do anything! I feel like I am completely crazy! Nobody should suffer this much


----------



## microspect (May 24, 2016)

The way you write your symptoms, I feel the exact same thing, like I am losing my mind. Yet i don't!

Mezona have you tried journaling, listening to music, or going for a long run? I do this every day to coupe with this dreadful anxiety as well.

I think we obsess over these negative thoughts over and over, that you body simply turns on the auto anxiety chemical or something. It is dreadful, yet it can be stopped!

Try running

Listen to Inspiration Music

Write write

Talk to a therapist

Even talk to God or pray, and mediate to calm your mind down

I take magnesium every day, the Calm version. It helps.

Try to watch funny videos, or try to distract yourself. I know it's hard but cherish those little moment/seconds that you fell well. Cherish the small tear, don't expect everything to be quick. Everything takes time.

Just remember that many of us have this. Every negative though make into a positive though, re train your Brain to do this.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

^ some great ideas in there microspect.

Grounding techniques work really well in times of heavy dissociation also.

Do you use any grounding techniques Mezona?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What kind of grounding techniques? I am trying things but nothing is working


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Keep at it and you'll get there eventually. It takes real effort to start with but it gets easier and more effective as you progress..

Everyone on this site should be aware of how to ground themselves.. it's one of your best weapons against dissociation.

Here're a some links with some information and techniques -

http://www.peirsac.org/peirsacui/er/educational_resources10.pdf

http://www.healthyplace.com/blogs/treatinganxiety/2010/09/top-21-anxiety-grounding-techniques/

https://drkathleenyoung.wordpress.com/2009/09/08/staying-present-during-trauma-therapy-grounding-techniques/

http://www.incaresurvivors.org.uk/resources/ICSSS-Anxiety-Flashbacks-and-Grounding-techniques.pdf

https://www.verywell.com/grounding-techniques-for-ptsd-2797300


----------



## microspect (May 24, 2016)

mezona said:


> What kind of grounding techniques? I am trying things but nothing is working


It will take time. This is why you need to cherish every small victory. For example, I've been mentally numb for a long time with no emotion. The other day i heard a song from my childhood and out of nowhere I began to cry. I cherished that moment. And for that moment it brought life to me.

Small victories will turn into great ones. We need to train our thoughts to be positive again. Don't give up!

Sometimes I will turn cold water and focus my attention on how the water feels, the texture, the sound it makes, the temperature it gives me.

There are many tricks, I also mediate, this video help me out to tune out obsessive thoughts.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Microspect, thank you for the reply... well, I feel like I have no thoughts, no imagination, like I am not really here


----------

